# drivers nvidia qui plante

## bemixam

bon voila mon systeme tourne ( dernier noyo gentoo )

j ai voulu installer les drivers nvidia ( comme a mon habitude )

mais cette fois ci ... j ai rencontre un petit probleme ...

apres avoir emergé les drivers nvidia 31xx je relance X et cette fois ci x m'affiche une sorte de mosaique de toutes les couleurs ... 

faite de caracteres, de cases de couleurs etc ... bref un joli plantage au demarrage de X

je me dis que ca doit etre la version qui est un peu foireuse .. alors j emerge la derniere version des drivers nvidia ( 41xx un truc du genre )

mais idem ... le phenomene se reproduit

ce soir, je vais passer a Xfree 4.3 ...

pour tester ca ...

mon system :

XP1800+ , 512Mo, asus a7n8x ( nforce2 ), Geforce 2GTS

serais un probleme avec le nforce 2 ?

avez vous une idee du pourquoi du comment ?

ps : desole si cette question a deja etee posee (??)

----------

## bemixam

je suis passe a un kernel 2.4.20-gaming-r1 et la ca fonctionne bien  :Smile: 

sans changer pour Xfree 4.3

donc voila mon probleme est resolu

----------

## DuF

Quand je dis qu'il est bien ce noyau  :Smile: 

----------

## Doudou

Avec bemixam, ca fait deux qui ont eu des probleme de driver nvidia avec le noyau conventionnel...  :Confused: 

----------

## px

vu la dose de patch qu'ils ont mis dedans, ils doit bien y'en avoir un ou deux qui servent  :Very Happy: 

http://members.optusnet.com.au/ckolivas/kernel/

----------

## DuF

c'est sur ces patchs qu'est basé le noyau gaming-sources notamment, mais pas seulement.

----------

## Doudou

Mouai ben je vais pas chercher lequel m'a rendu service!    :Laughing: 

Ca remarche et j'en suis bien content.

----------

## px

a mon avis faut remercier Duf, depuis le temps qu'il fait la pub du gaming-sources : )

----------

## DuF

héhé ça se voit tant que ça ?

non mais comme moi ça m'a totalement changé mon linux pour pouvoir jouer, je voulais que ça profite aux autres  :Smile: 

----------

## px

y'a pas de prob, si c'est un kernel de tueur c'est bien d'en faire la pub. En plus si ca resoud les problemes c'est encore mieux. Vaut mieux faire de la bonne pub que de proposer un kernel bas de gamme.

----------

## Doudou

bemixam : peux tu poster tes configs de X et du kernel car j'ai a peut pres la meme config que toi et  je rencontre de gros probleme : freez en lancant X, obligé de faire un reset hard et le fichier de log n'est pas tres instuctif....

Tu peux voir mon poste ici: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=31096&start=50

----------

## merlinBSD

salut tous  :Smile: 

Moi aussi g des problemes avec les drivers de nvidia et ma nforce2 (epox-8rda+) , g meme pas la chance de voir le sale ecran avec des caracyteres bizzares que tout le monde parle... just un plantage... Apres un cat /proc/pci je me suis apercu que l'IRQ 5 (celle de ma geforce4 mx440) est partage par 5 autres devices... :-/ problemes je sais vraiment pas comment faire pour assigner manuellement une IRQ a ma carte graphique...

Au fait doudou t as repondu a ma thread dans >desktop environment> yet another nvidia problem  :Wink:  heh heh moi aussi je suis francais  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Doudou

Bon ben je vois qu'on a le meme probleme.... grumph....je vais tenté de recompiler le kernel sans le support de l'ACPI comme dit dans le thread.

----------

## Doudou

Yeaaaahhaaaa, ca roule!!!!! J'ai désactivé l'ACPI dans mon Kernel et ca tourne!!!

```

# ACPI Support

# CONFIG_ACPI is not set

```

----------

## DuF

Euh pourquoi tu avais le support de l'ACPI sur une machine qui n'est pas un portable ?

Des fois doudou je me demande si tu ne picolles pas un peu trop   :Wink: 

----------

## Doudou

Et pourquoi l'ACPI serait utile QUE sur les portables? En fait, je l'avais activé pour que HALT éteigne completement mon PC (sans avoir a presser le bouton)...

Sinon pour la picole, je ne me serais jamais permi de boire un w-e où tu n'était pas là!    :Wink: 

----------

## DuF

Quoi tu éteins ton PC des fois ????

Tu sais tu es sous Linux, tu peux le laisser tourner  :Wink: 

Moué pour la picolle j'ai des doutes, comment t'as pu tenir 4 jours sans....   :Wink: 

----------

## arlequin

Doit on tirer comme conclusion qu'il faut désactiver l'ACPI quand on a un XFree qui freeze avec du nForce (1 ou 2) ??... parce que j'ai le même soucis (mais pourquoi ai-je pris du nforce !!  :Crying or Very sad:  )...

Edit: pour les pbm avec le matos nvidia, y a aussi ce forum nForcersHQ

----------

## Yann

On peut pas tous dormir avec un PC qui "ronronne" à côté de son plumard, Duf   :Razz: 

(wow! 4 jours?!?)

----------

## DuF

bah justement si tu picolles c toi qui ronronne donc le PC ne te déranges plus   :Wink: 

----------

## Doudou

rallala, vaut mieu entendre ca qu'etre sourd quoi que DuF pourait réveiller un sourd quand il encaisse!!    :Laughing: 

arlequin : Je pense que c une bonne conclusion car j'était pas le premier a le faire (et oui, on me l'avait soufflé) mais essaye et dit moi si ca marche également. Sinon, il me semble que l'ACPI reste expérimentale et sera peut etre mieu supporté plus tard.

----------

## arlequin

Mais regardez moi cette bande d'ivrognes !! Nan mais !! C'est scandaleux... que je sois pas invité quand ça picole   :Wink: 

Sinon, pour pas faire du off-topic ("c'est à boire qu'il nous faut... tralali, tralala"), j'ai balancé comme options (au kernel): 'noapic pci=noacpi' et ça semble tourner du feu de Dieu...   :Cool: 

----------

## DuF

bah le problème c'est que /bin/zsh est un peu loin de Paris, c'est pour ça qu'on t'invite pas pour picoller  :Wink: 

Pour rester on-topic, effectivement qd nforce tu as, noacpi mieux ça ira !

----------

## Doudou

Bon, vais etre obligé de me baisser pour éteindre le PC...    :Confused: 

Sinon, je suis bien content que cette solution fonctionne, ca m'aurait embeté de ne pas pouvoir utilisé cette belle carte mere sous Minux!    :Cool: 

----------

## arlequin

 *Doudou wrote:*   

> Bon, vais etre obligé de me baisser pour éteindre le PC...    

 

'ttention, te cogne pas la tête en te relevant !!!!!   :Laughing: 

----------

## Dorgendubal

ce kernel (gaming-src), ça vaut vraiment la peine?

parce que là, j'ai le normal (gentoo-src) et c'est ultra frustrant parce que neverwinter nights tourne 2x moins rapidement que sur ma Mandrake9.0. Alors que UT2003 donne de meilleurs résultats et tout le système aussi. Je comprend plus rien ... je crois que je vais tester ce kernel et faire des tests...

----------

## Nuage

Sniff, j'ai une nforce2 avec une nvidia MX440, AthlonXP2500+, tout neuf...

mais j'arrive pas à lancer X, ça crash hard, je ne peut même plus faire de ssh!

Après plus de dix recompilations, j'ai besoin d'AIDE...

Comment est-ce qu'on désactive ce ACPI ?

J'ai trouvé un truc avant de compiler le kernel:

make menuconfig

General setup  --->

 ACPI Support  --->

  [ ] ACPI Support

Mais quand je ne trouve pas dans quel fichier se trouve

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # ACPI Support
> 
> # CONFIG_ACPI is not set
> ...

 

et en plus, quand le fait startx, ça crash toujours.

(je n'ai jamais rien vu de beau à l'écran, que du noir....)

après la compilation du kernel, j'ai fait

emerge -j nvidia-kernel

emerge nforce-audio

emerge nforce-net

Est-ce que c'est juste ?

Le réseau et le son fonctionnent.

Merci pour toute aide!!

----------

## yuk159

As tu installe nvidia-glx ?

[EDIT]

Voila ce que j'ai au niveau de ACPI

```
# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI is not set

# ACPI Support

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=m

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=m

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=m

CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

```

J'utilise le gaming-2.4.20-r3 avec les drivers nvidia, le framebuffer et je n'ai aucun problemes de stabilite jusqu'a present  :Razz: 

----------

## Nuage

J'avais pas installé, merci!

J'ai encore essayé plein de trucs toute la journée, avec les sources directement

depuis le site de nvidia, mais rien n'a marché. C'est vraiment terrible ne nombre

de combinaisons possible....je compte plus le nombre de fois que j'ai recompiler

ce kernel...

Sauf que j'ai résussi à brancher correctement le

cable ethernet pour que ssh fonctionne....humf

Donc startx fait "simplement" crasher l'écran, la souris et le clavier.

Finalement, j'ai enlevé les patches et sources du site de nvidia,

recompilé le kernel,

emerge -k nvidia-kernel

emerge nforce-audio

emerge nforce-net

emerge nvidia-glx

opengl-update nvidia

xf86config

startx

et ça crash...le clavier et l'écran

Par ou je (re)commence à chercher ?

Merci!

----------

## yuk159

Je te conseil ce lien : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/desktop.xml

J'ai suivis cette methode et tout a roule pour moi :

Configurer votre carte NVIDIA 

Si vous possédez une carte NVIDIA, c'est le bon moment pour installer les pilotes propriétaires accélérés.

Note: Si vous recompilez votre noyau, vous devez faire de même pour le paquet nvidia-kernel. C'est en effet nécessaire car le nouveau noyau en installant ses modules effacera le module nividia.

Code listing 2.11: Pour possesseurs de cartes NVIDIA uniquement

# emerge nvidia-glx

# emerge nvidia-kernel

# nano -w /etc/X11/XF86Config

# echo "nvidia" >> /etc/modules.autoload

# modprobe nvidia

Code listing 2.12: Activer le support GLX dans le fichier /etc/X11/XF86Config

Section "Module"

# Charge le module GLX

#    Load       "glx" (Décommentez cette ligne)

Code listing 2.13: Configurer le fichier /etc/X11/XF86Config pour utiliser le pilote NVIDIA

Section "Device"

	Identifier  "NVIDIA GeForce"

	#Driver      "nv"

	Driver      "nvidia"

	#VideoRam    32768

	# Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

Faîtes ensuite un startx pour vous assurer du bon démarrage de X (l'écran de démarrage avec le logo NVIDIA devrait apparaître si vous l'avez correctement configuré). 

----------

## Nuage

J'ai trouvé des trucs interessants dans le forum, apparement il vaut mieux mettre

XF86Config avec

    Driver "nvidia"

à la place de

    Driver "nv"

et mettre

    Load "glx"

et enlever

    Load "dri"

    Load "glcore"

Maintenant quand je lance "startx", je n'ai plus besoin de le killer !!!

Il revient simplement avec:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> XFree86 Version 4.3.0
> 
> Release Date: 27 February 2003
> ...

 

----------

## bestel

Es tu bien sur que tu as chargé le module nvidia ?

tu peux voir si il est chargé avec lsmod ...

sinon, un petit modprobe nvidia  en root devrait le faire. lorsque le module est chargé tu peux relancer X  :Smile: 

----------

## Nuage

Merci à vous, j'ai tout refais comme vous me l'avez dit,

avec et sans le support AGP, mais ça ne marche toujours pas,

c'est exactement toujours la même erreur: (message complet ci-dessus)

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to allocate config DMA context 

Je suis certain d'avoir chargé le module nvidia.

Remarquez que c'est exactement la même erreur qui

se produit si j'essaie de lancer startx par ssh.

(J'ai un Debian/Woody/kervers2.4/celeron sur un autre PC)

Est-ce qu'il faut mettre des autorisation de lancer X ?

Je vais encore essayer de recompiler le kernel avec seulement

le patch AGP du site de nvidia.

----------

## yoyo

Ca ne serait pas un pb entre le "NVAGP" et le "AGPGART".

Regardes du côté de la doc fournie sur le site de nvidia (appendix F) où il est indiqué quelle accélération graphique tu doit utiliser avec ta carte.

Attention, si tu dois utiliser "AGPGART", il faut le compiler avec le noyau (module ou dur à toi de voir).

N'oublie pas également de modifier ton XF86config pour prendre en compte la bonne accélération.

----------

## Nuage

Merci, bonne idée, j'avais pas fait attention.

Alors j'ai essayé avec et sans AGPART compilé dans le noyeau,

et pour chaque compilation, les 4 options possible

Option "NvAGP" "integer" dans XF86Config

Résultat: c'est chaque fois exactement le même erreur,

sniff...

Une autre idée ?

----------

## Nuage

Tient, il y a un comportement étrange.

Si je "reboot" et que je lance "startx", ça me fait

 *Quote:*   

> XFree86 Version 4.3.0
> 
> Release Date: 27 February 2003
> 
> X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6
> ...

 

ensuite, je fait "opengl-update nvidia", et que je relance "startx", alors

ça me fait une erreur de moins. C'est à dire

(EE) Failed to load module "glx" (loader failed, 7)

en moins.

Est-ce que ça pourait-être lié à une installation faite dans le mauvais ordre ?

----------

## yoyo

J'ai trouvé ça sur un forum nvidia :

 *Quote:*   

> An error message of interest is (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to allocate config DMA context, which typically indicates that the kernel and the NVIDIA kernel module were built with conflicting versions of the GNU C compiler. Did you get a warning about a CC mismatch when you built the kernel module?

 

Et ça dans la doc dont je t'ai fourni le lien plus haut :

 *Quote:*   

> Q: Compiling the NVIDIA kernel module gives this error:
> 
>         You appear to be compiling the NVIDIA kernel module with
> 
>         a compiler different from the one that was used to compile
> ...

 

Et juste après :

 *Quote:*   

> Q: X fails with error "Failed to allocate LUT context DMA"
> 
> A: This is one of the possible consequences of compiling the NVIDIA
> 
>    kernel interface with a different gcc version than used to compile
> ...

 

Donc en gros : as-tu compilé ton noyau et le module nvidia avec la même version de gcc ??

Quels sont tes versions de modules et de noyau ??

Pourquoi fais-tu "emerge -k nvidia-kernel" ?? Tu es sur de ton "$PKGDIR" ??

Essaies de compiler sans le "-k".

----------

## dioxmat

Juste comme ca:

- on a pas forcement besoin de l'ACPI pour eteindre son PC automatiquement (encore heureux)... ya APM...

- ACPI et nvidia, c'est pas trop top... c'est le premier truc a desactiver surtout sur les nforce :)

- tous les noyaux dispos sous gentoo supportent pas nforce, donc gaffe (effectivement le gaming-source marche bien lui)... vous aviez qua pas en acheter :p

- enfin, un petit hors sujet: pour ceux encore en 2.4.20 : si vous avez une carte mere a base de viaKT400, upgradez. ce chipset est supporté a partir de la version d'apres...

----------

## Nuage

Yahhh, j'ai enfin fini pas tout installer correctement aevc mon chipset=nforce2 et ma carte graphique nvidia mx440 sur le port agp:

1)vanilla-sources-2.4.22

2)ne pas directement appliquer les patches du site de nvidia

3)/etc/make.conf:

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe" //Surtout pas "-O3" !!

3)compiler dans le kernel:

Processor type and features  --->

(Athlon/Duron/K7) Processor family //Et surtout pas plus!!!

[*] MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support

ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL support  --->

<*> ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL support                                                                  

IDE, ATA and ATAPI Block devices  --->

[*]   PCI IDE chipset support

[*]     Generic PCI IDE Chipset Support

[*]     Sharing PCI IDE interrupts support

[*]     Generic PCI bus-master DMA support

<*>     AMD and nVidia IDE support

General setup  --->

ACPI Support  --->

[*] ACPI Support

<*>   Button //Et surtout pas les autres!!!

Character devices  --->

<*> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

[*]   NVIDIA chipset support

[*] Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 DRI support) //ça je ne sait plus si c'est nécessaire

Sound  --->

<*> Sound card support

<M>   Intel ICH (i8xx), SiS 7012, NVidia nForce Audio or AMD 768/811x //Absolument comme MODULE et pas autre chose.

4)faire un "emerge nforce-net" au moins avant de rebooter sur le nouveau kernel.

5) emerge nforce-audio

6)faire le "emerge nvidia-kernel" APRÈS le reboot sur le nouveau kernel,

et pas celui du disque.

Comme ça le réseau, l'audio, le DMA et Xfree marchent!

Merci à tous!

Ce message aidera peut-être un autre au lieu qu'il ait les mêmes problèmes.

...à moi de codder du GPL !!

----------

